# POCO BUENO 2008



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

well it looks like the weather might hold out for us at poco this year,,will be fishing - mate on the ROCKIN REELIN ,,,,

phil


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Starting to get pumped, it's looking real nice. Tuesday is going to be a long one.


----------



## Da Ranger (Jul 10, 2008)

We went down this weekend to freeport put the name on the boat and cleaned it out of all the gear that we do not need for this week.


----------



## bird dog (May 21, 2004)

*Fish on*

Good luck Phil!!! we will be cheering you on from Tarpley.
Steve


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

does the tourney have a website ????

never found one


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> does the tourney have a website ????
> 
> never found one


I couldn't find one. If there is not a website for a tournament this big, that is sad.

Brandon


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> does the tourney have a website ????
> 
> never found one


There is no website.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

There is nothing sad about it - its an invite only tournament with a waiting list- they are not out looking for more participants or more publicity.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

When does Poco start and what port is it out of? 


My first chance to go to Boomvang and it looks like we won't be alone.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> When does Poco start and what port is it out of?


It's this weekend out of POC. Not sure, but I think you can leave out of any port.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I couldn't find one. If there is not a website for a tournament this big, that is sad.
> 
> Brandon


Call this # 281-474-4000...Ask for Bobby...he can tell you all you want to know about Poco Bueno...His father is one of the Founders. The Winners Trophy is named after his father too.

It does not need a Website.It's a World Famous Tournament.

And unless your Bank Account's end in 7 figures or more, you will not be asked to participate.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Must leave out of POC. 

William H - You will have a lot of company!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> Call this # 281-474-4000...Ask for Bobby...he can tell you all you want to know about Poco Bueno...His father is one of the Founders. The Winners Trophy is named after his father too.
> 
> It does not need a Website.It's a World Famous Tournament.
> 
> And unless your Bank Account's end in 7 figures or more, you will not be asked to participate.


This is THE most ridiculous post I have ever seen. Congrats on the award.

Brandon


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*OH!*

Oh snap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

here is a history of Fondren from the IGFA website that explains the tourney a little.

*Walter W. Fondren III*
*1936 -*
*2004 Inductee*
Walter W. Fondren III has been a staunch proponent of marine resource conservation for more than a quarter century. Born into a Houston family that played a prominent role in the development of the petroleum industry, Fondren spent his weekends hunting and fishing along the Texas coast. As his knowledge and skills grew, he noticed his angling opportunities dwindling due to commercial overfishing. In 1976, Fondren was one of 43 concerned recreational anglers who met in a Houston sporting goods store to discuss what they could do about the continued abuse of marine resources along the Texas coast. The result of that meeting was the creation of the Gulf Coast Conservation Association (GCCA). The Texas chapter was officially founded on March 17, 1977. Walter Fondren became chairman of the fledgling organization, which focused its early efforts on redfish with the launch of the "Save the Redfish" campaign. GCCA's grassroots efforts helped secure passage of the Texas Red Drum Conservation Act, which imposed commercial bag limits, quotas and mandatory reporting for individual sales of redfish, as well as bag limits for anglers. In 1981, thanks largely to GCCA, red drum and spotted sea trout were designated "game fish" in Texas, effectively prohibiting their sale throughout the state. Word of the successes in Texas spread to anglers in other states who were concerned with these same issues. By 1985, chapters had developed in Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. In 1986, South Carolina became the first Atlantic Coast chapter and more states soon followed. By 1997, 15 state chapters from Texas to Maine were part of a national organization for the conservation of marine resources under the name Coastal Conservation Association (CCA). Since the mid-1980s, CCA has been active in virtually every fisheries debate on local, state and national levels. With Walter Fondren as national chairman, the organization has been involved in many impressive conservation victories, including the banning of gill nets in several states, establishing game fish status for species in the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic, implementing bycatch-reduction guidelines for the shrimp industry, and passing a 1994 constitutional amendment in Florida banning the use of any type of entangling net in state waters. With more than 90,000 members in more than 180 local chapters in 15 states spanning the Gulf of Mexico and Atlantic seaboard, the impact of CCA's grassroots machine is unparalleled, and the breadth and depth of their volunteer involvement is unmatched. Determined not merely to halt the decline and conserve coastal game fish, Walter Fondren and his fellow CCA members have focused on restoring our marine resources and bringing them back to healthy levels. And since 1977, recreational anglers have embraced CCA's message of the sustainable use of marine resources. Fondren served for nine years on the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council, including as Chairman from 1989 to 1990, and was Chairman of the Gulf Council's Billfish Advisory Panel until 2003. A member of the IGFA Board of Trustees from 1985-1999, he has been a member of the Billfish Advisory Committee and served on the Board of The Billfish Foundation from 1989 to 1991. Walter Fondren received the Harvey Weil Sportsman/Conservationist Award in 2000 and the prestigious Charles H. Lyles Award in 2001 from the Gulf States Marine Fisheries Commission in recognition of his exceptional contributions on behalf of our marine resources. An enthusiastic billfish angler who believes in tagging and releasing his catches,* Fondren founded the Poco Bueno Tournament in Port O'Connor, Texas in 1969, naming CCA Texas a beneficiary of the tournament*. Fondren is also a member of the Texas High School Football Hall of Fame and the University of Texas Hall of Honor. As the Coastal Conservation Association continues to champion the health and longevity of coastal fisheries and recreational anglers' interests in them, IGFA honors one of its founders, Walter W. Fondren III, for his insight, commitment and enduring contributions to marine resources and conservation.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

No you can't leave out of any port! All boats must be in POC available for inspection by a potential buyer in the Calcutta by Tuesday nite!!!!! Wednesday is inspection day and Wed. nite is Calcutta nite...Thursday you go to bank in Victoria to get cash cuz all calcutta money is cash......no hot checks allowed in this puppy! There is no website cuz CCA does not like to draw attention to their kill tournaments that they secretly finance! Really not a waiting list just must meet Mr. Fondron's approval and be a card carrying CCA member! During the oil and gas boom of the late 70's and early 80's all the HIGH PRICED EXPENSE ACCOUNT HOOKERS from Houston made their way down to POC to wish all the particapants GOOD LUCK if you no what I mean! During the boom their was never a thought about a BUST so this was the best party anyhwere in the world! And that was when oil was $40/a barrel.....now that it's $140/barrel somehow I think the oilfield has gotten alot smarter! It's just about the fishn now and I can't wait to see the results! Tight Lines and Good Luck to All!


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Will be there 4 sho!!!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> This is THE most ridiculous post I have ever seen. Congrats on the award.
> 
> Brandon


I must be missing something, what was in any way ridiculous about that post?

It may have been kind of blunt, but is all pretty much accurate.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

MilosMaster said:


> I must be missing something, what was in any way ridiculous about that post?
> 
> It may have been kind of blunt, but is all pretty much accurate.


Come on.

1. "World Famous, don't need a website." Hum, isn't Exxon world famous, how about GE, dare I call Microsoft world famous. ALL have websites. For anyone to think that everyone interested in POCO has memorized all rules, regulations, dates, etc., etc., is, well, retarded.

2. The whole "unless you are a gozillionare, you will not be asked to participate".....what a joke. The day I reveal my bank account to some nobody tournament director, is the day the earth spins into the sun.

HOWEVER, Rodsnscrews did provide good information. Talk to Mr. Fondron, carry a CCA card.

HOWEVER, I find it interesting that CCA secretly finances a kill tournament. Seems like a conflict of interest. But I digress.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I would call the tourney famous.. but an invite is not that hard to get.. just know/talk to the right people. As far as money goes, there are plenty of center consoles out there fishing it.. a couple on this board. I don't think they're "gazillionaire's". And, yes, they do need a website, but the tourney is pretty much old school.. maybe needs a facelift or 2, and a website.. imho.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would respectfully suggest that the torney is self financing, and thus, does not require offshore bank accounts, CIA funding, or any other black ops. 

Further, I would suggest that those that need to know, know. Lookie Lues, tire kickers, and the great unwashed from far and wide may not be encouraged. Same with some other big dollar Calcutta torneys. No real shortage of the guys with the jack and the skills to play the game, and with a waiting list, no reason to spend time on soliciting new entrants. 

Finally, show me some guys with fat wallets, and the hookers are not far. Its a marketing thing related to targeting the appropriate demographics for the services in question. There are a number of restaruants and bars in Houston, with real high priced menus, dress codes, and A-list type requirements, where on any given night of the week "company" is for rent. Same with most other major cities, at home and abroad.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

To get a invite all you have to do is write the cca and request one for the next year. Once you get it be one of the first 90 boats to send in $3,750.00.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JabX was talking about Mr.Bob Byrd, Bobby Jr. of Tops N Towers dad, not Walter Fondren. They were both founders. I had no idea CCA was in anyway affiliated with POCO other than some of the folks belonging to the Org.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

You have to send 3 checks to poco.
1: to poco
2: mana y mano (enrty for calcutta)
3: 1 to cca for $210.00 
if the cca gets money obviously they are affiliated with poco


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Your invitation will include about eight pages of rules and requirements. It is one of the oldest saltwater tourneys in Texas.....I consider it Famous.
Tight Knot


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

This thread is cracking me up.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ernest said:


> I would respectfully suggest that the torney is self financing, and thus, does not require offshore bank accounts, CIA funding, or any other black ops.
> 
> Further, I would suggest that those that need to know, know. Lookie Lues, tire kickers, and the great unwashed from far and wide may not be encouraged. Same with some other big dollar Calcutta torneys. No real shortage of the guys with the jack and the skills to play the game, and with a waiting list, no reason to spend time on soliciting new entrants.
> 
> Finally, show me some guys with fat wallets, and the hookers are not far. Its a marketing thing related to targeting the appropriate demographics for the services in question. There are a number of restaruants and bars in Houston, with real high priced menus, dress codes, and A-list type requirements, where on any given night of the week "company" is for rent. Same with most other major cities, at home and abroad.


Ernest,
Where have you been? Figured since you are not affiliated with, nor belong to CCA, that you would of course again come to their defense.
Good to see you back pardner.








Tom


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

And I am still not affliated. Just know enough about this deal, as do most serious folks, to appreciate that some of the suggestions on this thread are well wide of the mark. 

Further, been around long enough in high dollar venues and fancy hotels to appreciate that the smokin hot 22 year old blond at the bar that wants a tour my suite at the Four Season is not looking for a "meaningful" relationship. Sure, its a ego boost to imagine something to the contrary or to think that the decision to cut off my mullet when the 80's ended is really paying off, but truth be told, she is just looking for some cash.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Further, been around long enough in high dollar venues and fancy hotels to appreciate that the smokin hot 22 year old blond at the bar that wants a tour my suite at the Four Season is not looking for a "meaningful" relationship. Sure, its a ego boost to imagine something to the contrary or to think that the decision to cut off my mullet when the 80's ended is really paying off, but truth be told, she is just looking for some cash.


Ok, not sure what your infatuation with prostitution is all about, but this was about a fishing tournament, remember?

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Ernest said:


> Further, been around long enough in high dollar venues and fancy hotels to appreciate that the smokin hot 22 year old blond at the bar that wants a tour my suite at the Four Season is not looking for a "meaningful" relationship. Sure, its a ego boost to imagine something to the contrary or to think that the decision to cut off my mullet when the 80's ended is really paying off, but truth be told, she is just looking for some cash.


Pics?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

i dont know anything about bazilionairs or anyones org afiliations, but i do know that its gona be a great tournament, 

im sitting in the salon of the Bueno Vida about 3 miles off the coast of matagorda as i type.

lookig forward to the weekend

oh by the way Ernest,,we will hit POC in about 2 hrs, can you tell me where those blonds are located.?

Mike


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

You take yourself way to seriously.

This is a Blue Marlin Tournament. Not a Shark Tournament.

I gave you Bobby's phone #. Call him up, and voice your concerns about no website, and whatever other complaints you may have. I am sure he has time to listen to your stupid ***.

And it will take a little more than a chat with Walter Fondron to get an invite.



Chase This! said:


> Come on.
> 
> 1. "World Famous, don't need a website." Hum, isn't Exxon world famous, how about GE, dare I call Microsoft world famous. ALL have websites. For anyone to think that everyone interested in POCO has memorized all rules, regulations, dates, etc., etc., is, well, retarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mike Jennings said:


> ,
> 
> im sitting in the salon of the Bueno Vida about 3 miles off the coast of matagorda as i type.
> 
> Mike


How's the weather?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

its great William, and less than 2 ft seas


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

well after reading this entire thead, ,, yall have fun arguing ,, im going fishing

geesh cant we just all get along !

have a great day gentlemen


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Good deal Mike, save some fish for us.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*POCO*

Howdy,
Good luck to all fishing the tournament!

Wish I could make the party tonight, but have too many irons in the fire.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anybody hear the total calcutta purse and the top teams bids?



don't want to wake my buds up yet


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

It's at a "gazillion" dollars..lol.. 

I'm curious as well.. I can't be there this year..


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> anybody hear the total calcutta purse and the top teams bids?
> 
> don't want to wake my buds up yet


ya i want to hear how it went as well, i posted this same question on the ttmb board figuring the guys on here would be sleeping in this morning or too busy gettin ready.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

91 boats

calcutta total purse was supposed to be fairly low, alot of $2K boats

no total as of yet


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I guess all of the guys from the calcutta are still in bed with their hookers.

LOL


----------



## bamabreeze (May 2, 2008)

I spoke with my boss, he was at the calcutta last night. He left early but he said it was around 400K halfway through. He is going to find out the final number for me.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Calcutta*



bamabreeze said:


> I spoke with my boss, he was at the calcutta last night. He left early but he said it was around 400K halfway through. He is going to find out the final number for me.


I heard the final was $640K


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

just got back from the Breakfast, hosted by the Houston Big Game Club

640k is about right, most of the low boats went for about 2350 to 2500 , it was a typical POCO party.

i was a little excited about he calcutta at first , it was at abot 130K after the first 10 boats

we went number 8, so my attention shifted at that point from the calcutta to the bar.

Mike


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Capt. Mike-
Does your entry fee give you half your boat in the Calcutta or is the winning bidder the 100% owner of the boat in the Calcutta?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

yes , the boat gets half and half to the buyer, we were able to buy our boat, so wish us luck


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Good luck Mike! Gonna be a good time for sure.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looks rough.................LOL


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Coastal, is there a website for this tournament?












LOL!

Just kiddin' fellows, lighten up!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL....TIGHT LINES!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know what the "Boogeyman" went for in the Calcutta?


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

642K in calcutta


----------



## gstringer (Mar 31, 2008)

High Cotton off at midnight good luck to all, fish will come to the scales this year.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wonder if anyone is braggin yet?


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> wonder if anyone is braggin yet?


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

Any premonition's on winning weight?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

lots of smaller fish caught the last few weeks

full moon, dead flat seas........

how about #350 to get in the money, over 500 for a win...........

will be interesting to hear how many undersize releases there were too


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I am guessing 600+ to win, with a record number of releases.

It's the year for a big one!!!


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm gonna guess 5 or 6 get hung with the big one in the 500-600 range.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

anybody know if any radio stations are covering the weigh in this year, since 98.7 went off the air, they had been covering it the last few years
not sure if i will be able to make it down saturday to see the big one hoisted up


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

who was it that posted up about 3 miles out of Matagorda the other day? Should have asked him to post up periodically - assuming his wireless laptop gets a signal from wherever they are fishing. I don't use a wireless laptop so I don't know if that's even possible from 80-100 miles offshore.

He'd at least here some radio chatter....give us landlocked interested folks kind of a play by play so to speak.


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

His range would be the same as a cell phone. Although I've heard you can get a reception in the tequila cervasa area. That would be nice to get a play by play.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I should be getting an update or 2 from friends with satellite phones on their boats.. I'll update once I get updated.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I had reception on my cell phone at the east breaks a couple weeks ago. Hell, it was working better than the SAT phone.


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

What service do you have. I've never even checked mine outside of about 10 miles


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

AT&T

Surprised me too - had the phone on and a friend called. Called the girlfriend to check on her drive down to POC and heard her fine. Also had reception at tequila the night before. Now what it cost me for the 2 minute phone call is no telling, but its nice to know that it works out there or worked on the occasion.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

does anyone know where alligator head marina is? i am heading down there tommorrw, my fiance is fishing in the tournament..and he has no service..haha


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Alligator Head is right on the road along the intercoastal.. at Maple and 16th... the center of the map.. There will be PLENTY of folks headed there.. http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIK_enUS283US283&q=port+o'connor,+texas&um=1&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

thank you soooo much! see yall at the dinner!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I should be getting an update or 2 from friends with satellite phones on their boats.. I'll update once I get updated.


No word here on the island yet but hopefully I'll get a call while I'm out tonight.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

FishinGrl said:


> does anyone know where alligator head marina is? i am heading down there tommorrw, my fiance is fishing in the tournament..and he has no service..haha


its the only gated community in poc, cant miss it
there will be a lot of the bigger boats docked there, 
the port o'conner boat "The Pass-It-On" docks there


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

I heard on 610 outdoors show this morning that Island Girl brought in a 508# blue about 11pm and refilled on gas, ice and headed back out in an hour's time.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Correction- the boat's name is double trouble- that's the word from Ramrunner.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

as i heard .......final

wasabi......1st
double trouble ...2nd
they paid 3 more places, dunno the names
the 6th place wasn't filled

dolphin was not as big as earlier stated


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

out law 3
tag team 4
texas rattler 5


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sweet,
Nice to boats you do work for win.


----------



## maduge (Dec 6, 2006)

does any one know how many were released?


----------

